# nice new app



## DKBig (Feb 9, 2012)

here is new app which turns your Touchpad into an ipad, as the developer say...and it works

the on/off function of the Caseswitch app is awesome.

https://market.android.com/details?id=light.App&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImxpZ2h0LkFwcCJd


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

No light sensor on tp so can't see how this could work....


----------



## foofighter (Aug 24, 2011)

There's one at the top right of the tp


----------



## DKBig (Feb 9, 2012)

and it is working very good.


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought this and while it does seem to accurately read the light sensor (covering it with my thumb gives me 12 lux) it doesn't turn off the screen or enable the lock.
Not sure if constantly pinging the light sensor will be great for battery either.


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

The minimal lightvalue is 12 lux on Hp touchpad(on Motorola Defy 2 lux) and it does not turn off, because the acc sensor checked your movement.
You do not want to turn off your screen when you are working, or?

In version 1.2 is a movement display


----------



## DKBig (Feb 9, 2012)

Bought this app yesterday and it drains the battery not that much. got 11 hours working time with that app


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had it on the table as still as I could. It does sometimes seem to work now though it loads up the last app rather than going to the lock screen which could be a major issue iuf you left something private open.

It does have potential though.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

Soupdog50 said:


> I had it on the table as still as I could. It does sometimes seem to work now though it loads up the last app rather than going to the lock screen which could be a major issue iuf you left something private open.
> 
> It does have potential though.


thats how the smart cover works for an ipad2 also, it goes past the lock screen


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for your ideas: here is version 1.3 of the CaseSwitch app with go-past-the-Keylock on/off button.

thanks


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Will it keep locking my device if I am using in the dark?


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

No cause it is checking your acceleration sensor, when it is dark enough to set the screen off. If you are working, it will detect that you do not want to turn off your screen and it will stay awake. you could set the sensibility of this function, too. If you want to watch a film, you could hit the screen on button (notification) and watch your film.


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

I have added an explanation screen at first start-up. I think there are some users who did not understand how this app really works, because I did not explained it correctly or at all.
I hope that this extension illustrates the behavior of the CaseSwitch app and will clear all misunderstandings.


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

DKBig said:


> Bought this app yesterday and it drains the battery not that much. got 11 hours working time with that app


You got 11hr on your touchpad??? How do you do that? All I get, and I don't have this app, is about 4hr. That seems to be the standard, more or less, unfortunatelly.


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey, this is really cool! A couple of things - when I go into the app to check settings and press the home button, it goes to my lock screen instead of the home screen. Secondly, with my wife's TP, when I cover the light sensor, the figure goes down to 24 lux at the lowest and does not trigger any messages - so it won't work. I rebooted, cleared cache, but it would not work. I did get it working fine on my TP so I understand how to use it, I just can't get it working on my wife's TP.


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

JustinTime said:


> You got 11hr on your touchpad??? How do you do that? All I get, and I don't have this app, is about 4hr. That seems to be the standard, more or less, unfortunatelly.


i4 hours?!! t seems u have something draining ur battery so bad! i get like 7 hours on cm9 and 8 hours on webos!


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

DKBig said:


> here is new app which turns your Touchpad into an ipad, as the developer say...and it works
> 
> the on/off function of the Caseswitch app is awesome.
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=light.App&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImxpZ2h0LkFwcCJd


i installed a free app from the android market called LightLock that supposedly does the same thing, but my touchpad won't lock/unlock when covering/uncovering the light sensor!

it's either the app not working right, or something wrong with my touchpad/cm9!

can someone test it for me plz? here's its link, it's free! https://market.android.com/details?id=com.twrd.yulin.senslock&hl=en


----------



## DKBig (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes i got 11 hours. Maybe it's because of being in standby the whole day. I can use it only on evening/night. I am working the whole day.

@ moheysaleh: it's impossible that this app can work. There is no proximity sensor on our Touchpad.


----------



## DKBig (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a little video for the doubters of you


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice demo. I've been using the app for a bit, and I'm impressed by it. Dev is also very responsive to questions and suggestions.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I purchased CaseSwitch and can see it go to 27 with the sensor covered. It will eventually blank the screen (probably from inactivity), but it does not turn on when I open my case. I'm running the 0216 unofficial CM9 nightly.

How does the manual setting work? Do I just enter 30 or a similar number? This app really lacks documentation.


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I purchased CaseSwitch and can see it go to 27 with the sensor covered. It will eventually blank the screen (probably from inactivity), but it does not turn on when I open my case. I'm running the 0216 unofficial CM9 nightly.
> 
> How does the manual setting work? Do I just enter 30 or a similar number? This app really lacks documentation.


Cover the sensor up to find the lowest number. You don't need to enter it if it shows the feedback below the lux number. If the feedback doesn't show, you need to enter the number - 24 in my case. Then you need to stop and restart the application, then test by blocking the sensor again. Now you should see the right diagnostics feedback below the lux number. It had me tricked up for a bit too.


----------



## smiley4017 (Oct 17, 2011)

I baught this and it shuts off just fine when I close the cover but isn't it suppose to turn back on when I open the cover? I have to turn mine back on manually.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Same here, never turns on w/o pressing a button.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I was having trouble with no deep sleep until I changed this to not load at boot and uninstalled LightSensorName (same dev).


----------

